# How much AR to dissolve 1000 grams of 93.5% of gold



## nattawat (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi I am the newbie for the refining and I have a question about AR. I have 68% of HNO3 and 35% of HCL and I heard that the ratio is 1:3 to make AR. So if I have a 93.5% of gold how liters of AR that I can use to dissolve 1000 Grams of gold.

THank you

Nattawat


----------



## butcher (Feb 3, 2010)

1000g AU, at 31.1g/troy oz would be 32 troy ounces of gold.
and if 4 ounces of HCl and 1 ounce of HNO3 will dissolve one troy ounce of gold, 
or 5 ounces of aqua regia /troy Oz of gold
then 5 ounce aqua regia X 32 troy ounce gold = 160 ounces of aqua regia,
or 32 ounces of HNO3 and 128 ounces of hydrochloric acid to dissolve 32 ounces of gold. i used the formula 1HNO3:4HCl (better to have excess of HCl than HNO3) and I would start out with less acid, and heat to get saturated solution then add more as needed.

32 fl oz= approx 0.95 liter
128 fl oz = approx 3.8 liter

my best guess


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 3, 2010)

Questions:

Do you actually have this material?

Do you really plan on doing this, in that quantity, or are you just looking for general information?

What is the other 6.5%?


----------



## nattawat (Feb 3, 2010)

> Questions:
> 
> Do you actually have this material?
> 
> ...



Yes, I am selling gold in my country and I have a plan to do this because I buy back gold from customer and I have to refine to make it more pure and send to the goldsmith to reproduce the necklace, ring and bracalet. For the 6.5% is silver 4% and copper 2.5%.

Thank you


----------

